# 4x4



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

ive been looking into one of theses Mossberg 4x4 for the wife does anyone have one or shot one. any info can help thanks


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

They are supposed to be an upgraded ATR100 of which I have one. I have the 270 in the ATR line. It is a very straight shooting gun. No question about it.

I too have been looking at the 4X4's.. So much so that I ordered one in 7MM Magnum! I got the one with the marine (nickel) coat, and the laminate stock. I will let you know how it shoots once I get it. I was told it will be 2+ weeks before I can put my mitts on it. I could have purchased it with the black synthetic stock, and matte barrel on the spot, but decided I could wait the short period for the one I really wanted. I have no idea how it will shoot but if it is anything like the ATR-I'll be more than happy!

I load my own ammo so I will spend some time trying to find which combination it likes. Have you checked ammo prices lately? Man, I can't believe how crazy expensive rifle ammunition has gotten. I load for every gun I own except my .17 HMR, and my .22 rifles/pistols. If I didn't load my own, I doubt I could afford new guns, or even be able to shoot the ones I already own. $40 for a box of bullets is crazy. I would spend $200 a day at the range.. Ridiculous.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kawabuggy, post a few pix of that rifle when you get it. I tried to order that version in 25-06 last fall, but none were available any where. They must have just started coming on the market. I too passed on the black and blue version. If I hear good reports I may have to try again in another cal. good luck with the 7mm!!


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want it in 25-06, you should contact Able Ammo out of Huntsville, TX.

They should be able to get it for you.

Go here: http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/advance ... c_subcat=1

If you don't find it there, look up the actual part number for the rifle you want on the Mossberg web site:
http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=27

and then call Able Ammo. They should be able to order it for you if they don't have it in stock. They can be reached at (800)-720-3275

When I get mine in, I will try and find time to post back. I think I will be at the range for all of my free time! I already bought brass and have loaded up 100 rounds of the 110 Grain Speer Hollow Point "TNT" with varying loads of propellant. Hopefully I'll find a good combination that it likes and then I'll move onto a larger bullet.


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

So I went and got one in the blued walnut it just caught my eye so i went for it. but the best part is i only payed 250 bucks...how i got some really good connections


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! $250 is an awesome price! I paid $530 out the door for mine. But I got the laminate with the marine coat which costs a little more.. Oh wait-A LOT MORE!


----------

